# Courses after ASP.Net



## shar_yogi (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Currently i m pursuing asp.net course. I had knowledge of C#.Net and C.
Please suggest some course, I should do after completing asp.net. 
I like to develop database related windows and web application. 

Thanks.


----------

